# Playoffs - Game 6: San Antonio @ Seattle



## KokoTheMonkey

* May 19th, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*









VS.










Game 1: Spurs 103, Sonics 81 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 22 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 30 minutes
Tony Parker - 29 points, 3 assists
Rashard Lewis - 19 points, 4 rebounds


Game 2: Spurs 108, Sonics 91 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 25 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 28 points, 4 assists, 31 minutes
Tony Parker - 22 points, 7 assists, 3 steals


Game 3: Sonics 92, Spurs 91 


Leaders:
Ray Allen - 20 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assist
Tim Duncan - 23 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Daniels - 18 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists



Game 4: Sonics 101, Spurs 89 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 35 points, 10 rebounds
Ray Allen - 32 points, 2 rebounds
Luke Ridnour - 20 points, 6 assists, 3 steals


Game 5: Spurs 103, Sonics 90 


Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 39 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds
Ray Allen - 19 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists
Tim Duncan - 20 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists


*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*











































































































I'm pretty excited for this game, because I want to see if the Spurs will respond to their previous two embarassments in Seattle. I still would like our chances in Game 7, but I think it's very important we get a win here, because going into Game 7 anything could happen. The main thing I want to see out of the Spurs is that they play a high level of ball. Games 3 and 4 weren't examples of that, and even Game 5 wasn't an example of that either. We can't rely on 58 points from Manu and Mohammed this game, so Parker and Duncan need to step up and fill in the slack. If we can get Duncan, Parker, and Manu going this game, I love our chances. Rashard Lewis is listed as questionable, but in a game that could be the last of the season for them, I think Rashard will be out there. 






*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Duncan and Parker. These two guys have to, let me stress that, have to play big in this game if the Spurs are going to win. It's a must. We got 58 points from Manu and Mohammed, and that's not going to happen again, so we need Parker to score, and we need Duncan to do his usual thing. 



- Play steady. There are just certain quarters in which Seattle has completely dominated us, and it's because our level of play drops all of the sudden. I doubt we'll be able to win playing only 2 strong quarters again. 




- Limit the TO's. Very important. I don't think any explanation is needed here.






I know we can win in Seattle, but it's just a matter of how well the team comes out and plays. Seattle is going to play with a serious effort tonight, and if the Spurs don't match that it will be another blowout. I think Pop and the Spurs are going to try and seize the opportunity to finish them off, but I think it will come up short.



Prediction: Seattle 101, San Antonio 96


----------



## G-Force

The last that I read, Rashard is going to be a game-time decision again. That stinks to have to play in the play-offs without key players, but the Sonics have managed to get this far. Once again, its gonna be crunk at the Key. I am expecting another very competive, hard-fought game. We'll see who wants it the most and does what it takes to win. Its gonna be a blast watching this game from section 228, row 12.

G-Force


----------



## texan

G-Force said:


> The last that I read, Rashard is going to be a game-time decision again. That stinks to have to play in the play-offs without key players, but the Sonics have managed to get this far. Once again, its gonna be crunk at the Key. I am expecting another very competive, hard-fought game. We'll see who wants it the most and does what it takes to win. Its gonna be a blast watching this game from section 228, row 12.
> 
> G-Force



We know how you feel about missing Rashard and Radman. Rasho and Devin Brown have been practically missing from the playoffs as well. It is always tough to lose key players, but you have to go on. About this game, it should be the best of the series. I think both teams will come out amped and ready to play, and whoever is more intense will be the victor. I personally think there is no way that Duncan/Ginobili allow this series to go to a game 7. I think it ends here tonight at the Key.

The Keys to this Game are:

Keep TO's low- I think we all know this is a major key to the game.

Get Parker going- I think we are at our best when Parker is at his best. Get him some easy looks in the early going to build up his confidence, so that later in the game he will be brimming with confidence and won't be afraid to drive, dish, shoot and run the break. He opens up so many opportunities for our other players, and IMO it is vital to get him a good game.

2nd Chance Points- I think whoever gets the most 2nd Chance points could win this game. When we have rebounded well on the defensive end, we have fared well this series;however, if we let them capitalize on 2nd and 3rd looks, they have a good chance at winnnign this game.

Prediction: Spurs 100 Sonics 95


----------



## TheRoc5

this is going to be a huge gm, i cant wait to toninghts gm. if we can win this then we will be back in the western conrence finals and just 4 wins away from the Nba finals!

Roc SoIlD PlAn To beAt ThE sOnIcS

Free throws- we must get all of our free throws and we cant have what happend in gm3 happen again

deffense- we played a little bit better d last time but i think some of it was just them missing shots, we can control the gm but we must play great d.

play with great intensity- we must play like we dont want to go back to sa, we must play a great gm for 48 min.

tony parker will be there tonight he will do great and duncan and manu will be there, but i dont look for anyone to have a 30+ gm but if its any one i say parker

key match up bowen vs allen key player parker

101spurs
93 sonics
4-2 take the series Go Spurs Go
NOTE- lewis is out for the gm 6


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sonics' Lewis unable to run, won't play in Game 6 





> Rashard Lewis of the Seattle SuperSonics was unable to run on his injured left foot Thursday and won't play in Game 6 against San Antonio.
> 
> 
> The All-Star forward tried running during the team's midday shootaround but couldn't move without pain.





As I said in the playoff forum, I think Seattle's game plan works better without Lewis on the floor. They've been using the pick-and-roll, and Antonio Daniels has been eating us alive with that play. Rashard Lewis is a very good player, but Seattle's offense matches up better to us without him on the floor IMO.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I hope they put the sonics away. I know a game seven is more exciting, but I want Spurs to get at least a little rest before the next series. I think Duncan is going to be fired up. He knows he doesnt want this to go to a game seven. I say Spurs by 10.

5k on sportsbook.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Many people have said that this series was looking like a repeat of the 04 Lakers/Spurs series, but with a win last night we know that that's not going to happen. Although there is still a chance that this could end up as a repeat of the Spurs/Lakers series of 03. I'd like that very much, and I'm sure alot of you would too.

Spurs- 98
Sonics- 96


----------



## texan

I think the key for the Sonics tonight is to get Ray off onto the right foot. Before I thought we should just let Ray get his points, and focus on stopping the other guys. The thing I didn't realize was that once Ray gets going it opens up so many more opportunities for guys like AD and Luke Ridnour. Our defense has to key on Ray so much, that AD, Ridnour, Wilkins, and even James find seems and ways to score. Also, if Ray gets going, it inspires him to play better defense. I think we should focus on taking Ray out of the game. Let the other guys have some looks, just don't let Ray explode.


----------



## texan

20 minutes til tip... Whats the mood before this game? Nervous? Confident? Excited? I personally am excited, yet confident that we will close it out tonight. I can't wait to see this game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

A little late texan, but I feel pretty calm.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Slow start for us offensively. Very very slow start.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Let's see: A missed layup, a missed dunk, a missed jump hook from 10 feet, and a turnover. Great offensive start for us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Seattle is getting into the paint every single time down the floor. Not a good sign at all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Our defense ****ing sucks. What the hell is going on?


----------



## texan

Haha I come back to the thread and there are 5 Koko post right in a row, and the best part is how they are ranting on about how much we are sucking! Sorry Koko, but that just cracked me up. We have started out bad, but don't worry, we should calm down.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nazr has two nice little baskets for us, but I believe he has two fouls now. 



Seattle is in the penalty already. Maybe this will keep the Sonics fans from crying about officiating.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Haha I come back to the thread and there are 5 Koko post right in a row, and the best part is how they are ranting on about how much we are sucking! Sorry Koko, but that just cracked me up. We have started out bad, but don't worry, we should calm down.




Well, I'll be doing the same thing all night. If anybody wants to join in, go ahead.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

That's 3 fouls on Collison already, which is good for us. He's been the best out of their big man trio including Evans and Fortson.





Oh, and Robert Horry is doing everything out there for us. He's got 7 points in the first quarter.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Down by 5 at the end of the first quarter. Seattle has twice as many free throw attempts as us, which isn't a good theme. Also, Duncan has got no offense going. 



Seattle is still getting into the paint too easily, and that's giving them either free throw attempts or good looks. We've got to defend the pick-and-roll better.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Brent Barry - 3 fouls - nothing else. What a joke. 



Seattle up by 8 points early in the 2nd.


----------



## Darth Bryant

This isn't the best start. Come on guys, pick up the pace.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, Horry and Mohammed are playing huge tonight. Mohammed has 8 points and Horry has at least 7. Down by 3 late in the 2nd.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, Horry and Mohammed are playing huge tonight. Mohammed has 8 points and Horry has at least 7. Down by 3 late in the 2nd.



Ah, Horry......... He was and still is probably one of my most respected clutch players. I don't just mean clutch in the fourth, it just seems like whenever you need him to step up he is there in some way or the other.. He could be having a horrific offensive game.. But turn around and kill you with his defense, and vise versa.. Or he could be having both at the same time and kill you with four quarter points.

Right as I said that Horry missed a three pointer.. But still.. He is the man.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Bruce Bowen had a drive to the basket and made a nice little spin to get a basket. That's the first time I've ever seen that. 6 points for Bowen in the first half.


----------



## Darth Bryant

That block by horry by the wat was sick! :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, we've made a huge run here late in the 2nd quarter and have a 6 point lead right now. We've finally been getting some stops, and we've been converting on the offensive end. 



We got a well balanced offensive attack right now.


----------



## Rique

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Bruce Bowen had a drive to the basket and made a nice little spin to get a basket. That's the first time I've ever seen that. 6 points for Bowen in the first half.



I saw him make a drive on Allen in the last game too..I was like whatthat...was that Bowen?????


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ah, Horry......... He was and still is probably one of my most respected clutch players. I don't just mean clutch in the fourth, it just seems like whenever you need him to step up he is there in some way or the other.. He could be having a horrific offensive game.. But turn around and kill you with his defense, and vise versa.. Or he could be having both at the same time and kill you with four quarter points.
> 
> Right as I said that Horry missed a three pointer.. But still.. He is the man.




Robert Horry looks like he can play for the next 2-3 years. He's still got good athleticism, and can still drain that three pointer.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Robert Horry looks like he can play for the next 2-3 years. He's still got good athleticism, and can still drain that three pointer.



Most def... I mean he has already got 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block (I thought it was two...), and 11 points... He looks far from done and looks as healthy as ever.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Bruce Bowen hits a three from the corner, 9 points for him in the first half. That's not a typo, 9 points for Bowen in the first half. 



Spurs up by 5 but Seattle has the last shot of the half.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Alright, up by 5 going into the half. We stepped up the defense and cut off their penetration, so that also meant their free throw attempts went down. Ray Allen has 14 points at the half, but has taken 15 shots and has 5 TO's. Safe to say Bruce has done a great job thus far.


Offensively, even though Duncan didn't have a field goal in the first half, we did pretty darn well offensively. 13 assists at the half, and that has been crucial. The offensive balance has been amazing so far, check this out:


Robert Horry - 11 points
Bruce Bowen - 9 points
Nazr Mohammed - 8 points
Tim Duncan - 8 points
Tony Parker - 8 points
Manu Ginobili - 5 points
Beno Udrih - 3 points



Manu/Parker/Duncan are a combined 5/16 from the field, and even though we have the lead right now, that has to change in the 2nd half.


----------



## texan

Wow, we started out slow, but like I thought, we came back strong. Neither Duncan nor Ginobili nor Parker are playing really well right now, yet we are up by 5 at halftime. Mohammed and Horry have been big so far tonight, and what the hell has gotten into Bruce Bowen?! He is a man possessed tonight, and if he continues to hit that corner 3 during our playoff run, it'll make us much more formidable on offense. Overall I think we played a good half, but our defense needs to improve in the 2nd half, and we also need to keep feedin' Timmy the ball. He has zero field goals, but he is draining his FT's and he will continue to get to the line, even if he can't get the FG.


----------



## Darth Bryant

There was not one single foul in that play. I dont know what everyones crying about, it was a clear series of blocks and great defense.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

CDRacingZX6R said:


> There was not one single foul in that play. I dont know what everyones crying about, it was a clear series of blocks and great defense.





Exactly. There wasn't a foul on that play.




Mohammed is huge tonight. Give that man a raise right now.


----------



## TheRoc5

careless to and horrible foul...lets kick these guys buts man, there acting like there tryn to be hard


----------



## TheRoc5

nice 2 by parker... were just comiting bad fouls


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan gets his first fg of the gm!!!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Duncan is just hurling up bricks left and right. Why? Why? 



Seattle has cut it down to 3 with Ridnour, Daniels, and James killing us.


----------



## TheRoc5

what omg bad foul by horry this gm is real close
67 64
spurs
the energy is shifting i dont like this at all. duncan decieded to have his worst gm of the season at not such a good time.good thing parker is running the offense well. manu hasnt been bad but not great by means. we need to wake up, match there intesity


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damnit. Another TO.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damnit. ANOTHER turnover. That's 6 for the quarter.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damnit. ANOTHER TURNOVER. Three ****ing turnovers in a row. Stupid ****. 



Seattle's taking the lead back now with this foolish play in the 3rd quarter by the Spurs.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Three turn overs in row is killing me here... WTF is going on, its not like there playing that good of defense or something....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Our offense sucks right now. There's no other way to say it. We can't score if our lives depended on it.


----------



## TheRoc5

this is it guys.... 4th qt hopefully we can come out winners
were lucky we are only down 1, they have so much energy right now.
i say let manu drive and try to take it over. if that fails then duncan time. hopefuly we can give it to bowen on the side, this yr i noticed we stoped looking for him as much
i dont like how this energy is but we can still win


----------



## Darth Bryant

For the love of god.... No more three attempts please.... Feed the ball to Timmy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The offense has slowed down considerably. No one is scoring for us right now.


----------



## TheRoc5

hey texan like that level of dirty play that leveld manu


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I can't believe there wasn't a foul called on that Fortson/Manu play. I don't whine about officiating much, but damn, that was complete bull ****. 



I don't have a good feeling about this game right now. Somebody has to step up big time, and I have no idea who's going to do that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Oh my goodness. Duncan is down holding his ankle.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Aww damn it..... GOD NO... GOD NO!!! And to all those fans cheering, that makes me sick.


----------



## TheRoc5

O No NO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

F THEM ALL! That makes me f***en sick! The fans have annoyed me all series because of thier constant booing whenever something doesn't go there way, but this is rediculous. Cheering after Duncan rehurts his ankle? That is pathetic. Fortman has been a horrible sport and I hate his f'en guts but if he reinjured his ankle after being out 16 f'en games with a hurt ankle I would never cheer. That is just f'en sad. F em all!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Argh.


----------



## TheRoc5

these fans...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I hope that motivates Duncan to finish these *******s off. Spurs players and fans take so much heat for being whiners and complainers, but Seattle's fans and even guys like Daniels and Allen cry as much as anybody.


----------



## TheRoc5

:nonono:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Boy, this is getting pretty intense for me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DUNCAN WITH THE AND1!!!! Take that Seattle! You're all now Duncan's b******!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan's got 5 minutes to get through....I rather Pop take him out for a while. Even if we when this game, without Duncan it's meaningless.


----------



## Darth Bryant

My stomoch is killing me fron the stress....


----------



## Darth Bryant

Another turn over!!! :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

PARKER!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Great defense!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hell yeah Ray Ray. Bruce forces him into a tough shot, and now we have the ball up by one with under 2 minutes to play.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So, let's say you're Popovich right now, what do you do?



I say run the pick-and-roll again with Parker and Duncan, and if it's not there clear out and let Tim get it in the post.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I want to see Duncan dunk the ball down on Allen's and Forton's @$$ to win the game at the buzzer, and then for all the fans who cheered for duncan getting hurt to explode from witnessing such a beautiful dunk, and for all the one's who didn't cheer to get a cookie!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So, let's say you're Popovich right now, what do you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I say run the pick-and-roll again with Parker and Duncan, and if it's not there clear out and let Tim get it in the post.


Or give the ball to big shot bob for a three ball :wink:


----------



## Darth Bryant

HORRY!!!!!! I almost sensed some laker spirit in him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan with another and1!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

:banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Manu scared the crap out of me on that last play. It looked like he was going to fall down about 4 times, then he dumped it off to Duncan for the and-1. Great play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> :banana:


Don't dance like bananas just yet, Koko. We still got 1:22 left to get through before all of seattle kneels before us!


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan missing a huge free throw. wow nice play though by manu and duncan. i hope we can keep our tempo, lilttle over a min left. i say give it to parker. they will be guarding duncan and manu they will forget about him and if anything kick it to horry for 3. if this does not work then waste time and open space for duncan


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Please make *two* free throws Manu. Please.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Clank on the first. ****. 


Make on the second.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

OH MY GOD! Seattle is booing again?! Did they not see him CLEARLY in the circle during that play?!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I've got to admit, that was a nice tip in by Collison.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CRAP! Horry commits the foul so now seattle gets free throws with 14 seconds left!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

****. Daniels is going to the line. 



Misses the first. Wow.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Daniels misses the first!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, tie game, and we have the last shot. Well, hopefully we have the last shot. I don't want to see Parker or Manu dribble it off their leg or take a bad shot with time remaining.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He misses the second but the spurs get what looks to be the last shot of the quarter with 14 seconds left. Come on guys! I say give it to either Manu or Horry, or Duncan just to get back at those f'en fans!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

:banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Don't look guys, but the clock is at .5


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

YES!!!! Perfect pass by Manu to Duncan to give the spurs a two point lead with only .5 seconds left and no Fisher for miles!


----------



## TheRoc5

duncannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..... .4


----------



## Darth Bryant

DUNCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Congrats SA, time to move on to the next round! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan with a hump shot!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's all karma, man. What goes around comes around. The Spurs had to deal with that heart breaking loss last year. It's only fair that Seattle knows how it feels after reacting sooo classless after Duncan's injury. I sorta got my wish. Duncan made the winning shot, and that's good enough to me. Bring on round 3, *****!


----------



## texan

we win!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan with a hump shot!!!!!!


I'm telling you, that shots deadly! He's got to get a patent on it :wink:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> It's all karma, man. What goes around comes around. The Spurs had to deal with that heart breaking loss last year. It's only fair that Seattle knows how it feels after reacting sooo classless after Duncan's injury. I sorta got my wish. Duncan made the winning shot, and that's good enough to me. Bring on round 3, *****!





You said it ezealen. They boo the guy for being alright, then he ends up putting the nail in the coffin on Seattle's season. **** yes.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I'm telling you, that shots deadly! He's got to get a patent on it :wink:


lol i love it


----------



## Nephets

Manu is *amazing.*

He will be an all-star next year. Too bad people will gripe, when they know well and good if he was on their team they'd love him like we do.


----------



## TheRoc5

great gm great win... were in the westernconfrence finals! but i am worried about tims ankle or foot though


----------



## texan

What a great game by both teams. I mean it. Both these teams deserved to win this game. I was so proud of our team, yet at the same time, I have gained a lot more respect for this Seattle team, even if they do whine and play dirty. They played us tough pretty much the whole series, and I want to congratulate them on a great job. 

And to the last play.... When Ray came off the screen at the top of the key, he was headed to about the same spot D-fish hit the .4 shot last year, and I was so scared. We played mediocre defense on that play, and he got a good look. Thats all they could ask for. 

Now, about the game, we played very well on offense. Manu and TD had very good games, and Horry stepped up big time. He hit the 3 when we needed it and made very timely plays. I actually thought sending Daniels to the line was a good move, although accidental, because we had been playing such atrocious defense on the pick-n-roll all evening. Our defense, however, which is supposed to be our staple, was mediocre this whole series. I wonder how we will defend Nash and Stoudemire, if we can't even defend Daniels and James. THis is something we will need to adjust to.

I'm so happy right now, that I really can't elaborate on what we need to do well. Great series by both teams.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Watching it all over again on sports center's highlights :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

In the replay after Duncan's shot you can see one lone spur fan jumping and cheering his *** of rite infront of millions of seattle fans...I highly doubt that that man's still alive.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Horry was magnificent. Mohammed was great as well. 12 points, 8 boards, 5 offensive. 



This is the difference between Manu and Parker. Manu only scored 13 points, but he had a huge impact on this game. He only took 6 shots, but had 13 points, 6 rebounds, and 7 assists. The dude is invaluable to us. Amazing. Parker didn't have a good game, nor did he really have a good series overall. It's like there was a fence preventing Parker from attacking off the pick-and-roll, and we were getting no offense from it. He hit a few shots here and there, but more is expected out of him.




Last but not least, let me give props to Bruce Bowen. He didn't score in the 2nd half, but 9 points is something that we'll take any day of the week and twice on Sunday. He also had 3 blocks. Ray Allen was 11/25 from the floor with 6 TO's tonight. Great job by Bruce.


----------



## Scinos

Congrats on the win and the series guys. The Sonics played with a lot of heart, but just couldn't pull off the win. Duncan bricked a lot of shots, but he was great down the stretch. It sort of shows the difference between this years Spurs and last years IMO, they are a mentally tougher now and got the win. Good luck for the rest of the playoffs, I think you have a great shot at the championship. I'm (reluctantly) donning the Spurs avatar, as we agreed in the bet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Scinos said:


> Congrats on the win and the series guys. The Sonics played with a lot of heart, but just couldn't pull off the win. Duncan bricked a lot of shots, but he was great down the stretch. It sort of shows the difference between this years Spurs and last years IMO, they are a mentally tougher now and got the win. Good luck for the rest of the playoffs, I think you have a great shot at the championship. I'm (reluctantly) donning the Spurs avatar, as we agreed in the bet.


you'll find yourself be donning the avatar alot more often soon, just as everyone else will :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Don't dance like bananas just yet, Koko. We still got 1:22 left to get through before all of seattle kneels before us!





:banana: :banana: :banana: 

:clap:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

YEAH! that final minute was awesome! hahah that's the only part i was able to watch and that's all i needed to be happy. anyway great game by the spurs, manu's pass to duncan was awesome! 

i read some of the this thread and i can't believe sonic fans would actually cheer if someone got hurt. i already hate sonics' crowd enough from game 3, but that was just ridiculous... ohh well we won!


----------



## slamnjam

Tim Duncan hit a game-winning jumper with five-tenths of a second remaining and helped the San Antonio Spurs advance to the Western Conference finals with a 98-96 win over the Seattle Sonics. He scored 13 of his 26 points in the fourth quarter, grabbed 9 rebounds and dished 5 assists. Tony Parker and Robert Horry each had 14 points while Manu Ginobili added 13 points, 6 six rebounds and 7 assists.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> :clap:


That's better :banana:


----------



## G-Force

Congratulations from that other Sonics mod. This was a pretty intense series and even though the Sonics lost, they still won. Taking it to game 6 in the semi-finals series against the Spurs and losing on a last second shot is very admirable. Your Spurs got huge contributions from many different players and each game highlighted big performances from a different group of players.

Go forth and conquer, but if you face the Suns, I'm going to be rooting for them. I am also a Suns moderator. I almost had to quit my day job to keep up with the post-season. And I am helping to plan my wedding on June 11 to boot. Yeah, I am a pretty busy guy right now.

G-Force


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

G-Force said:


> Congratulations from that other Sonics mod. This was a pretty intense series and even though the Sonics lost, they still won. Taking it to game 6 in the semi-finals series against the Spurs and losing on a last second shot is very admirable. Your Spurs got huge contributions from many different players and each game highlighted big performances from a different group of players.
> 
> Go forth and conquer, but if you face the Suns, I'm going to be rooting for them. I am also a Suns moderator. I almost had to quit my day job to keep up with the post-season. And I am helping to plan my wedding on June 11 to boot. Yeah, I am a pretty busy guy right now.
> 
> G-Force


I only wish other sonic fans could be more like you :curse: ....lol sorry I'm still kinda mad about that Duncan injury cheering thing.

BTW, congradulations! :cheers:


----------



## Kirk20

Great series by both teams. Should be a great series with the Suns/Mavs next


----------



## SpursFan16

I nearly died of nerves in that match.

I love TD.


----------

